# Navajo fried bread?



## Consul (Feb 8, 2005)

Once upon a time, long long ago, I was at a Native American club meeting at my college (I am not Native American, but such meetings on colleges are open to all, and I always love experiencing other cultures, plus I was scouting for potential members of a band I was putting together). Well, I'm glad I went, because I had this wonderful bread, and I was told it was a Navajo recipe for fried bread.

Would anyone here possibly know what this recipe is? It was a little sweet, and not too dense at all. Very agreeable. I think it would make a great sandwich bread, actually.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Raine (Feb 8, 2005)

That is fry bread.  You can also make an Indian taco, which is what I love most about powwows.

Version #1 
2 cups Flour 
1 tsp. Salt 
3 tsp. Baking Powder 
1 cup Water 
Version #2 
3 cups Flour 
1 tsp. Salt 
1 tbs. Baking Powder 
1 1/2 cup water 
1 tbs. Shortening (cut in) 
Using the ingredients from either version above, mix ingredients and let sit for 10-15 minutes.
Break off a ball of dough about golf ball size and pat out no thicker than 1/4 inch. (In some tribal traditions a hole is always made in the center which has spiritual significance)

Fry in deep hot oil to a light golden brown, turn once to brown both sides. (Oil is hot enough if a small test piece of dough dropped in the oil begins cooking almost immediately and rises to the top.) Drain bread well and pat with paper towel to remove excess oil. Keep covered in a bowl while cooking to keep bread warm. 

Serving - Usually eaten like bread with soup, stew or posole

Variations - Eat with honey, powdered sugar, cinnamon.


----------



## Consul (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you very much! I'll definitelty need to give this a try soon.

The band never happened, by the way.   It was all about 10 years ago or so. I'm amazed I even remember.

I'm still trying to put that band together, actually.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is another easy recipe for fry bread from my Cherokee Grandmother: Mix enough buttermilk with self-rising flour to make a good, soft but elastic dough. Let sit in a greased, covered bowl for at least 15 minutes. pinch off small balls, roll out to about 1/4 inch thick. poke a hole in the center and then fry on each side until golden, drain on many layers of paper towels and dress it as you like. Here is a link to a very good site if you are interested in other Native American recipes:  http://nativetech.nativeweb.org/food/index.php


----------



## Consul (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you very much for that recipe, Shunka! And that web site is now definitively bookmarked.


----------

